# For those who remember, "Back in the day!"



## GouRonin (Dec 22, 2001)

Remember the THUNDERCATS cartoon? Well, some people have decided to take that fun and add it to the martial arts!

http://www.webspawner.com/users/toqbon/index.html


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 22, 2001)

I don't know whether to be amused, or scared.

Speaking of Thundercats, this reminds me that I have a collection of Thundercat outtake .wav files somewhere.  Some are pretty ho-hum, but there are a few that still make me laugh out loud.  One of the first things I ever downloaded off the Internet.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 22, 2001)

Oh hush you "master black belt" and quit ruining the fun.

:rofl:


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 22, 2001)

You're just jealous because you don't have a sound file of Lion-o saying '...just what the f**k am I talking about?!'



Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 22, 2001)

That's nothing. I say that myself on an hourly basis.


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 22, 2001)

Sure, but can you do it as Lion-o?  Or better yet, Snarf?  

:boing1: :boing2: :boing1: 

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 22, 2001)

...I can cough up a hairball...
:wavey:


----------



## Jay Bell (Dec 22, 2001)

*snarf*


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 8, 2002)

I used to love that show.  It was hilarious.


----------

